# What is your all time favorite fragrance?



## raysofcolorado (Jan 19, 2011)

What is your all time favorite fragrance?


----------



## soapbuddy (Jan 19, 2011)

To wear or in soap? To wear - Angel, in soap - Patchouli blended anything.


----------



## Bubbly Buddha (Jan 19, 2011)

To wear-Angel
To soap-Cool Water (so far!)


----------



## Dragonkaz (Jan 19, 2011)

Patchouli


----------



## dubnica (Jan 19, 2011)

Lemon verbena


----------



## Deda (Jan 19, 2011)

to wear:  Summer/Spring - Estee Lauder Beautiful, Autumn/Winter - Clinique Aromatic Elixer

to soap:  lemon ginger


----------



## Lynnz (Jan 19, 2011)

To Wear...........Agent Provacateur and to soap.........Oregan trails Bay Rum but of course I will have a new fav probably the next time I soap LOL


----------



## honor435 (Jan 19, 2011)

I love angel in soap and lotion( I add natures garden fo to wsp base) it is awesome angel and much cheaper! Also, the common scent has a really nice angel roll on for 3$.
For perfume I like "alien" and "cashmere mist"


----------



## krissy (Jan 19, 2011)

to wear Estee Lauder Beautiful
to soap Satsuma or Green Irish Tweed


----------



## Genny (Jan 20, 2011)

Ginger Papaya
Lemon Sugar


----------

